# Ceiling problem



## yo_paully (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello,

I am helping my parents try to figure out an issue they have with their ceiling. Here's the problem: It's a seventeen year old home, one floor plus a finished basement, they are the original owners. The ceiling, which is drywall, has markings where the studs run. The markings are the length of the entire floor. The ceiling has been painted twice, once by the builder and once again by a professional painter. The markings began to show up about ten years ago, the ceiling was painted about seven years ago and the markings came back about a year later. Any idea what may be causing the markings? 

Thanks.


----------



## JohnJak (Jun 28, 2008)

What type of markings are you referring to? Is it a stain,streak,crack or taping job? Pics would really help the pro's on this site.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

could the marks that you are describing resemble soot! is there a fireplace or oil fired burner in the house. I have seen where if the boiler isn't running properly. you will see black sooty type of marks on the ceiling where the beams are located. this could also happen when cooking if the stove or oven isn't vented or is not exhausted to the outside when being used. 
Just a suggestion on a probable cause being there is no photo. BOB


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Also, it may be a sign that condensation is happening, if the marks are exactly along the ceiling joists i.e about 16" oc apart, and run length to length. Let us know exactly where. How 'bout candles? use them?


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Pictures Please!:detective:


----------



## yo_paully (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!

I've attached some photos for clarification.


----------



## yo_paully (Aug 8, 2008)

buletbob said:


> could the marks that you are describing resemble soot! is there a fireplace or oil fired burner in the house. I have seen where if the boiler isn't running properly. you will see black sooty type of marks on the ceiling where the beams are located. this could also happen when cooking if the stove or oven isn't vented or is not exhausted to the outside when being used.
> Just a suggestion on a probable cause being there is no photo. BOB


buletbob: There isn't a wood-burning fireplace in the house, but there are two gas fireplaces, a gas stove, a gas laundry dryer and a gas furnace. All were installed and vented professionally. Thanks for the suggestion, we will double-check the venting.


----------



## yo_paully (Aug 8, 2008)

ccarlisle said:


> Also, it may be a sign that condensation is happening, if the marks are exactly along the ceiling joists i.e about 16" oc apart, and run length to length. Let us know exactly where. How 'bout candles? use them?


ccarlisle: The marks appear to be exactly along the ceiling joists. The pictures above should clarify my description. Candles aren't used very often - they have five grandchildren and a dog running around the house


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

That's thermal tracking, a condition of houses with dirty air, poor insulation and leaky walls. Comes from moist dirty air passing over the cooler drywall and depositing the dirt where the joists run. Solution is to check your gas burning appliances because that's where the dirt comes from, check the insluation and vapour barriers behind those walls, increase if called for, then washing the walls.

Without solving the condition first further coats of paint are a waste of time and $...


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I would guess condensation by looking @ the pitch of the ceiling. How is your roof vented? How much space between your roof decking and your drywall ceiling?:detective:


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

CCarlisle is right on the money.

See that ceiling fan? That's a sign of someone trying to cut corners on heating! (especially on such a low ceiling). I'm probably being a jerk but, that house needs better insulation in the attic, more ventilation and I really hope the builder put in the proper vapor barrier.

-pete


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

ccarlisle said:


> That's thermal tracking, a condition of houses with dirty air, poor insulation and leaky walls. Comes from moist dirty air passing over the cooler drywall and depositing the dirt where the joists run. Solution is to check your gas burning appliances because that's where the dirt comes from, check the insluation and vapour barriers behind those walls, increase if called for, then washing the walls.
> 
> Without solving the condition first further coats of paint are a waste of time and $...


I agree as well....more insulation.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with the posts above. The ceiling joists (or bottom cord of the trusses) are acting like radiator fins and allowing the drywall to cool just a bit where they are in contact. Since the drywall is backed by several inches of wood, the moisture can't disipate in those areas as well either. Get some insulation above them. The wood above and the strips of drywall will warm to the same temperature as the rest of the ceiling. Repaint with a stain blocker like Kilz and that should eliminate the stripes. If there is no vapor retarder directly above the drywall, it would probably be a good idea to coat the ceiling with a low permiability paint. A good paint store can provide it.


----------

